# Litchfield chassis upgrade testing with WTCC Drivers - Video



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Throughout 2013 we were concentrating on improving the GTR's handling on both road and track. The parts were designed for the GTR to give the driver great steering feel, grip and most importantly confidence behind the wheel.



















In October we hired Castle Combe to test our chassis upgrades, inviting along World Touring Car drivers Robb Huff (2012 Champion) and Tom Chilton to give their opinion on the revisions. Alcon also attended to help us evaluate their some of their GTR parts for 2014.














































Both Rob and Tom have our Bilstein suspension kit and Alcon brakes on their personal cars which has also given them great day-to-day experience with the GTR. We used two GTRs (thanks Adam!) with the same basic chassis setup, our Bilstein suspension kit and Michelin Super Sport tyres, the major difference being our prototype suspension arms. 










Below is the video we produced of the day.





If the embeded video doesn't work here is the YouTube link:
Litchfield GTR Testing With Rob Huff & Tom Chilton At Castle Combe - YouTube

We were thrilled with their response and the technical feedback provided which has allowed us to improve the products further.



















Some of the aerial shots give a chance to hear both our 102mm exhaust and Rob's LM700 fitted with the Akrapovic system under load.



















With the Litchfield handling components available from £395+vat, we have the options to improve the GTR chassis for both the daily driver and trackday enthusiast.

More information about the individual chassis components can be found on our website 

Regards

Iain


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

just an amazing Video. Production levels are fantastic and the sound of that Grey one. Wow


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Grey one is alright I suppose


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice video, very well made.
Nice to see Adam's car being given some stick.


----------



## Naurulokki (Mar 5, 2014)

For some reason at the vid in YouTube it says "This video is unlisted. Be considerate and think twice before sharing".

Is this by accident or a mistake?


----------



## Adam B (Sep 13, 2013)

Naurulokki said:


> For some reason at the vid in YouTube it says "This video is unlisted. Be considerate and think twice before sharing".
> 
> Is this by accident or a mistake?


Fixed! Thanks for pointing it out


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

CT17 said:


> Nice video, very well made.
> Nice to see Adam's car being given some stick.


Hey - no fair!

That said, had my car serviced by Nissan yesterday and after 5000 miles on the MPSS I have 6mm tread on all tyres all round!


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Great video


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi Iain, email in your inbox.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Great job as usual Iain with some superb footage. It does show that you recent tweaks to the font suspension are quite important for severe track use rather than just going down the shops.

I will need your upgrades after a thorough testing of the fabulous Alcon Superkit that now adorns the 'Smurfmobile'. These brakes will be taken the limit as usual and a comprehensive report done next week.

That must have doubled Adam's mileage just getting to Castle Combe let alone the track miles:chuckle:

Adam, you volunteering your fabulous car t=for this comparison and evaluation is a credit to you. At least you can no longer say that it's never been tracked!


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Amazing video. Sheer quality. Well done guys.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

This video was better than watching porn, well done Iain :chuckle:

Bobby


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Adam, you volunteering your fabulous car t=for this comparison and evaluation is a credit to you. At least you can no longer say that it's never been tracked!


Adam's car used in Anger for the first time?

Strangely though, there was no mention of your immense EFR spool when they compared it to Iain's car, I thought it would of been noticeable based on your comments and Iain's being a laggier LM1000 conversion against your LM800?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

bobbie said:


> This video was better than watching porn
> Bobby


No it wasn't!!!


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

We didn't drive Adam's car particuarly hard and I asked the guys to tell me what they thought of the chassis. Adam's car wasn't finished interms of mapping (part of the reason for the trip) but they did really like the EFR turbo response though, think Rob commented on it else where on here.


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Litchfield said:


> We didn't drive Adam's car particuarly hard and I asked the guys to tell me what they thought of the chassis. Adam's car wasn't finished interms of mapping (part of the reason for the trip) but they did really like the EFR turbo response though, think Rob commented on it else where on here.


Result all round then


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Great video, looks like an excellent set up on your car


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Would these get rid of understeer on standard suspension


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Great to see some development of parts that make the car go quick round corners instead of just in a straight line. Great work Litchfields... PM on it's way. 

H


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Great work and video Iain.

I'm going to be bankrupt between buying bits for my car and GT86 parts for the mrs


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Truly awesome video and yet more excellent R & D :bowdown1:

Now all I need to do is let my fiancée know I'm cancelling the wedding and pending all of our savings on a LM1000 'race car'!

What spec exhaust was Adam's car running back then? I know he was going for the super quiet one but that sounds immense and not silent at all!


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Great work.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

I have these upgrades. Im speechless at how its transformed the car. Anyone thinking about it needs to just do it. My car is now so focused and pin sharp.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Vernon your bad!

Had my car up at Knockhill and it was great fun but the car just felt a bit slow to react.


----------



## Vladikar (Mar 17, 2014)

Great video and top notch editing


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

SamboGrove said:


> Truly awesome video and yet more excellent R & D :bowdown1:
> 
> Now all I need to do is let my fiancée know I'm cancelling the wedding and pending all of our savings on a LM1000 'race car'!
> 
> What spec exhaust was Adam's car running back then? I know he was going for the super quiet one but that sounds immense and not silent at all!


That IS the super quiet one! I told you it was awesome!

Remember that you are listening to the only car lapping castle coombe at the time with little background noise, so you are hearing the pitch with little indication of the volume.

That's what it sounds like, but it isn't loud. Probably similar volume to stock but much deeper due to it being 102. Inside it's deep but not loud or intrusive. I've got lots of interior missing at the moment and I can hold a conversation at any speed without raising my voice.

I hadn't actually heard what it sounds like from the outside before - really pleased as it seems the vr38 can sound half decent after all. The sound of that engine is one of the few seriously negative points of the GT-R and I hadn't realised I'd addressed it.

Key thing is it wlll pass any track tests despite having open downpipes.


----------



## ants101 (Feb 28, 2013)

Vernonjones said:


> I have these upgrades. Im speechless at how its transformed the car. Anyone thinking about it needs to just do it. My car is now so focused and pin sharp.


I agree...drove him last night and it feels completely different in a very positive reassuring way....now for Silverstone tomorrow for a proper test...


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Have to say Adam, your car sounds epic.
Not loud or shouty, but the best R35 I've heard.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Glad you like the video guys, it was amazing to have the circuit to ourselves and have the feedback from top drivers so we'll do it again soon  maybe a mini Litchfield track/test day in the summer :thumbsup:

Really pleased your enjoying the arms Vernon/Ant we have a few cars out there now with this setup and Tom's car in for the same at the moment. 

Brad, the arms will reduce the understeer and give more front end grip but more importantly give the driver much greater feedback so you have the confidence to push a little harder. 










Just changing the steering arms and geometry makes a really good improvement, the steering is more positive and the adjustable height lets us remove Bumpsteer as well. 

The additional software module on our Hunter alignment equipment allowed us to plot the Bumpsteer readings (amongst others) within the software so we could get the measurements right on the arms before trying it on the road and track.










We're working on a slightly cheaper option of the steering arms which will be ideal option for road cars that don't need as much adjustment 

Regards

Iain


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

When will these be ready for sale as I think I want!


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Could you pm some prices as it sounds exactly what I'm after:clap:


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Adam, Top arms and steering arms are in stock now  The lower arms (which are aimed more for track cars) are about 6 weeks away. Drive my car when you next in

Brad there is more details and prices on the handling/suspension section of our website. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi Iain, remind Adam to read his email let's get a deal going and book me in. Also on the TSWs


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Love the progress and the noise of Adams exhaust is epic...sounds really good!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

GTRSTILL said:


> Hi Iain, remind Adam to read his email let's get a deal going and book me in. Also on the TSWs


Email? 

Iain, put me down for a set of what you have in stock now. Not so fussed about the lower arms as I'm not such a great driver.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Oops. Might have confused adam with Tim.. 

Apologies.


----------



## Adam B (Sep 13, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> Email?
> 
> Iain, put me down for a set of what you have in stock now. Not so fussed about the lower arms as I'm not such a great driver.


Email was to me and yes I will do so first thing Monday


----------



## Adam B (Sep 13, 2013)

GTRSTILL said:


> Oops. Might have confused adam with Tim..
> 
> Apologies.


Ouch!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Litchfield said:


> Adam, Top arms and steering arms are in stock now  The lower arms (which are aimed more for track cars) are about 6 weeks away. Drive my car when you next in
> 
> Brad there is more details and prices on the handling/suspension section of our website. Let me know if you have any questions.


Fantastic video, well worth the 5 month wait! 

It was an epic day. I'd met Tom before and he is such a friendly guy, but Rob as well is so down to earth. Not many world champions you could say that about. And the abuse your M3 and its MPSSs survived at his hands and feet was incredible! 

Which component of the three -top arms, lower arms, steering arms- makes the biggest difference toward making the front end so understeer-free, or is it the combo of all of them?

Definitely the next mod I'm going for, apart from probably going back to R888s.


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Are the steering arms the toe links and the website


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

Brad1979 said:


> Are the steering arms the toe links and the website



Here's the link:

Nissan GTR Handling Upgrades - Litchfield Motors


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Meant on the website


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Brad, the arms will reduce the understeer and give more front end grip but more importantly give the driver much greater feedback so you have the confidence to push a little harder. 










Just changing the steering arms and geometry makes a really good improvement, the steering is more positive and the adjustable height lets us remove Bumpsteer as well. 


Are you referring to the front toe links from the website


----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

Great to see such passion in trying to improve the GTR


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

NELLEE said:


> Great to see such passion in trying to improve the GTR


Especially when it's not just off the shelf items. Proper custom made components and backed up by plenty of testing. 

I also loved the video, very professional!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

All these parts makes me want to take my car off sale from Litchfield's!


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

Henry 145 said:


> All these parts makes me want to take my car off sale from Litchfield's!


Henry, is yours the grey stage 4 2010 that they are advertising? It looks like a good car for someone:wavey:

Why are you selling up?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

AnEvoGuy said:


> Henry, is yours the grey stage 4 2010 that they are advertising? It looks like a good car for someone:wavey:
> 
> Why are you selling up?


Yes that's my pride and joy for the last three years! 

Super busy with work and family so felt time to let someone enjoy the beast...have loved having it enhanced over the years and looked after by Litchfield


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

Henry 145 said:


> Yes that's my pride and joy for the last three years!
> 
> Super busy with work and family so felt time to let someone enjoy the beast...have loved having it enhanced over the years and looked after by Litchfield


I'm surprised it hasn't sold yet when you see the price of some 09's with patchy history. It's got some really well balanced modifications and having it checked by Litchfield really gives the buyer peace of mind.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

AnEvoGuy said:


> I'm surprised it hasn't sold yet when you see the price of some 09's with patchy history. It's got some really well balanced modifications and having it checked by Litchfield really gives the buyer peace of mind.


Are a couple of people interested so hopefully sell soon...It is tempting to keep as it is so perfect and has had some great mods done. ..next owner will have some fun in it!


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Really enjoyed the video! Fantastic media and even more impressive engineering.

Will look to go with a set of the front toe links in combination with the Eibach ARB's (will drop links also be required?) when I'm next in.

Your car looks like a bit of an animal Iain!

Protegimus


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Brad, Steering arm/toe arms are the same items 

Henry, deposit taken 

Protegimus, front toe links, anti roll bars and fast road wheel alignment will make a big difference


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Deposit taken on Henry's car  but  for him, or deposit taken on these suspension components as he's decided to keep it?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> Deposit taken on Henry's car  but  for him, or deposit taken on these suspension components as he's decided to keep it?


The car Adam...its a sad day today for me...but the new owner getting a great car


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

Henry 145 said:


> The car Adam...its a sad day today for me...but the new owner getting a great car


Traitor!!! 


These new bits are going on my car this week


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Blade said:


> Traitor!!!
> 
> 
> These new bits are going on my car this week


I will have yours or Adams car when I come back!


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

Henry 145 said:


> I will have yours or Adams car when I come back!


Seriously don't think I could every bring myself to sell mine.

I'll just keep on tweaking! Can't think of another car I'd like to drive daily 

She's 3yrs old now with just about 11k miles on. Many years of motoring to come! Given I've got 3 other toys (with 2k, 6k and 7k miles on them) I can't see the GTR mileage going up significantly!!!

Adam will get bored soon, so that'll be a great buy for someone!!!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Blade said:


> Seriously don't think I could every bring myself to sell mine.
> 
> I'll just keep on tweaking! Can't think of another car I'd like to drive daily
> 
> ...


The new cars look lovely Tony...hope you enjoying them


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

I am. Currently driving the GTS everyday as the GTR is at Litchfields. It's awesome.

16M not getting enough air time as the pads are shite, as is the weather. New pads waiting to go in 

Honda is in two different parts of the country currently


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

My car will be up for sale within a year, either in current or close to stock form. I'll be buying an my15.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> My car will be up for sale within a year, either in current or close to stock form. I'll be buying an my15.


I'm calling dibs! :chuckle:


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

Nutter! I want your carbon bits


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Got a year yet


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Queue the vultures... ( myself included lol)


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Adam I'm surprised you haven't sold your 2012 suspension arms by now!


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

my15...why not wait a bit for a R36?

can tune it using some duracells from tesco!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

R36 supposedly not even in the design stage at the mo. R35 has a long life yet.

MY15 as it's rumoured to be a step change forward, ie. an EBA model not just a tweaked DBA like the 12/13/14.

Maybe even the fabled 7 speed!


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> R36 supposedly not even in the design stage at the mo. R35 has a long life yet.
> 
> MY15 as it's rumoured to be a step change forward, ie. an EBA model not just a tweaked DBA like the 12/13/14.
> 
> Maybe even the fabled 7 speed!


so lets say by next year there is word of the r36 for the year after, would you still get an my15?

ohh ohh wait iv got a better one...my15 or 2nd hand nismo?!?!?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

R36 even once announced will be at least 4 years of development.

Nismo doesn't interest me at all. If My15 is first go new model it's the one for me.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

I've been away for a month and internet has been hit and miss. This has therefore been the first opportunity for me to watch this vid. Fantastic work Iain. Great cars and a fantastic watch :bowdown1:

Best I get saving :chuckle:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Adam B said:


> Email was to me and yes I will do so first thing Monday



tick tock tick tock.... 

you guys must be so awash with business and money you dont need to close deals on upgrades 

Alex


----------



## Adam B (Sep 13, 2013)

GTRSTILL said:


> tick tock tick tock....
> 
> you guys must be so awash with business and money you dont need to close deals on upgrades
> 
> Alex


You have an email - thanks for your patience!


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

Litchfield said:


> Adam I'm surprised you haven't sold your 2012 suspension arms by now!


Why, are they different? Should I sell mine?  Adam's is a 2011 btw...


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Blade said:


> Why, are they different? Should I sell mine?  Adam's is a 2011 btw...


Yes but they were registered in 2012.

If it's sunny this weekend, can I borrow the ferrari?


----------



## 7racer (Mar 28, 2014)

Hey Litchfield,

I registered on the forum after the info of this product was linked over at GTRheritage.
I'm really interested in the product to help with understeer and steering precision.

For that the upper arms and toe arms are sufficient?
How durable are the spherical bearings?

Are they easy to replace especially shipped to the US?


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Adamantium said:


> R36 supposedly not even in the design stage at the mo. R35 has a long life yet.
> 
> MY15 as it's rumoured to be a step change forward, ie. an EBA model not just a tweaked DBA like the 12/13/14.
> 
> Maybe even the fabled 7 speed!


r36 is next year, its a hybrid with new trans and awd system, chassis is almost the same as r35. new body changes also.

and 
here is the thread 7racer is talking about 
New Litchfield chassis products - R35 GT-R - Nissan GT-R Heritage
lools like some guys in the usa would like more info, were all impressed with the video!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

mindlessoath said:


> r36 is next year, its a hybrid with new trans and awd system, chassis is almost the same as r35. new body changes also.
> 
> and
> here is the thread 7racer is talking about
> ...


Everything I've heard says next year is a facelift R35 - likely the eba. Impressive that you know it's a hybrid as all I've heard rumoured to come from inside Gtr dev team is that Nissan haven't started even designing the R36 yet.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

7racer said:


> Hey Litchfield,
> 
> I registered on the forum after the info of this product was linked over at GTRheritage.
> I'm really interested in the product to help with understeer and steering precision.
> ...


7racer, its no problem to ship these parts to the US we do it all the time 

Fitting the upper arms and the steering arms will reduce understeer, improve steering feel and stability. I saw in the US thread you were worried about causing to much oversteer but with the amount of adjustment you have with the arms, and the settings we recommend, means the balance of the car is neutral.

The spherical bearings have proved very durable during testing (top arms have been our car for over a year) and we have used some of the best materials including Kevlar which is the same spec used in WRC arms. They are also designed to be serviceable.

Send us an email or give us a call if you have any questions.

Regards

Iain


----------



## 7racer (Mar 28, 2014)

Litchfield said:


> 7racer, its no problem to ship these parts to the US we do it all the time
> 
> Fitting the upper arms and the steering arms will reduce understeer, improve steering feel and stability. I saw in the US thread you were worried about causing to much oversteer but with the amount of adjustment you have with the arms, and the settings we recommend, means the balance of the car is neutral.
> 
> ...


great! calling to the UK is a bit of a problem....and I can't see your signature yet as I don't have enough post but I am interested in ordering. How long would it take to ship to the US?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

__________________
Tel: +44 (0)1684 850999
Fax: +44 (0)1684 850700
Mob: +44 (0)7887 622177
Web: Litchfield - Celebrating 15 Years of Performance Car Excellence - Litchfield Motors
Email: [email protected]
Facebook: www.facebook.com/LitchfieldMotors
Twitter: @Litchfield_UK


----------



## 7racer (Mar 28, 2014)

thank you!! email sent


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you Litchfield for setting my car up so well. The upper arms, steering arms and the special Geo meant i was able to run much quicker than i could have done. 

I am quite sure the time difference was down to the new Litchfield suspension mods.


----------

